# Date Set - Saturday April 9, 2016!



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

*4th Annual - London Frag Fest 2016!*










www.londonfragfest.ca

4th year in a row, we're doing the London Fragfest, same place, trying Saturday instead of Sunday, just to see if people like it better (this will be the second time we've done a Saturday, the last 2 years were on Sundays).

About 200+ people through the doors every year, seems to be good feedback, and we still have room for 15 more vendors as of this posting. If you are interested in getting a table, sign up (Register button) at www.londonfragfest.ca

Hope to see a bunch of you again, good to see so many of the same shops in business still!

Doors open to vendors at 9am, Public at 11, runs until 3pm.

The Legion building is just off Colonel Talbot Road, north of both the 401 and the 402. 7097 Kilbourne Road, London Ontario N6P 1R2

Net Proceeds go to:


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

The Kaotic Aquatics team looks forward to seeing everyone one there! just dont mind if we look tiered, its a long drive woot woot!


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

fireangel said:


> The Kaotic Aquatics team looks forward to seeing everyone one there! just dont mind if we look tiered, its a long drive woot woot!


I am with you there, but Timmies is pretty close. .

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great bunch of reefers out that way 
Looking forward to the event !


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Got the day booked off, excited for this!


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

This sounds awesome!!!!

Have to ask advice from people who have been before. Are the frags high end (expensive) ones or are they a broad range of frags.

Have a limited budget and don't want to come, want everything, but be able to afford nothing :-(


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

poobar said:


> This sounds awesome!!!!
> 
> Have to ask advice from people who have been before. Are the frags high end (expensive) ones or are they a broad range of frags.
> 
> Have a limited budget and don't want to come, want everything, but be able to afford nothing :-(


A lot of everything will be there. $10-$200 or more. If you have a budget, bring it in cash and leave the debit and credit cards at home.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There are a few vendors that take debit/credit. Also if you see something you like I"m sure you could EMT the cash to the vendor with no problems.

Always a good show but I missed out on last years. I was going to be a vendor last year but I was told that all the good tables were saved for vendors on another forum. Then any other tables that were leftover could be sold to people on this forum and such. Kinda sad about that still...

I'll be there this year though!!


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Great to hear you will be there this year. Always a great show with lots attending. 

You are correct, some vendors take credit and EMT. Which is good, but also bad for some lol. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

This is BY FAR the best frag event in Ontario. Don't miss out!


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

yep best to set a budget! There is not many vendors i can think of that dont accept credit cards in the very least.
I for one cant wait to see everyone there and meet some new people and see old friends.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Will there be a list of vendors?


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

vendors are listed on the website as sponsors the list just keeps getting better!


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

The list doesn't look updated either. Their are a few more vendors that have been listed yet. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

SALTY CRACKER FRAGS
BEAN BAG FRAGS
THE FRAG TANK
M.A.S.T.
BIGSHOW FRAGS
JT CUSTOM ACRYLICS
MANGROVES.CA
KAOTIC AQUATICS
JELLYFISH DIRECT
and more...


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> There are a few vendors that take debit/credit. Also if you see something you like I"m sure you could EMT the cash to the vendor with no problems.
> 
> Always a good show but I missed out on last years. I was going to be a vendor last year but I was told that all the good tables were saved for vendors on another forum. Then any other tables that were leftover could be sold to people on this forum and such. Kinda sad about that still...
> 
> I'll be there this year though!!


You going as a vendor this year? Still some tables available.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Anybody want to carpool from Toronto?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

twobytwo said:


> Anybody want to carpool from Toronto?


People are coming from Toronto?

I don't think many Toronto Vendors will be coming this year. 

Disappointing because last year the show was huge.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

TBemba said:


> People are coming from Toronto?
> 
> I don't think many Toronto Vendors will be coming this year.
> 
> Disappointing because last year the show was huge.


There will be well over a dozen vendors there so far. People from Windsor to Ottawa come. Yes, some of the vendors are from the GTA.

It is disappointing to report that some retailers have chosen to stop supporting these events.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Carpooling from Toronto is a good idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Wish I wasn't travelling for work.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

This coming weekend. London Fragfest!!!!


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Let the final prep work begin! time to get all the equipment ready to go! Corals are doing there part by continuing to grow nicely in preparation! Hope the weather holds out for us. I dread to think of having to drive to London in bad weather. 

I can not wait to see you all there!


----------

